
Show HN: Codeanywhere - garrypettet
https://codeanywhere.com
======
dabernathy89
"The only multi-platform cloud editor" except for all of the other ones.

[https://www.nitrous.io/](https://www.nitrous.io/)
[http://codev.it/](http://codev.it/) [https://codio.com/](https://codio.com/)
etc, etc

~~~
PaulBGD
None of those are made for mobile/table. Not a single one.

~~~
majorsc2noob
Neither is this. Page says it works on all platforms but when I try the code
editor on my Windows Phone 8, it's clear that it does not. Page scrolls to
weird locations when I just type. I typed Hello and some second later text was
scrolled out of visibility. Spent a few minutes just trying to type, but it
really does not work. (This was typed on same phone without weird
scrolling...)

~~~
highace
Duh - when people say something is mobile/tablet compatible, obviously what
they mean is compatible with the latest version of Android or iOS.

/s

------
empressplay
I realise that it's become common to trust cloud services with your IP, but as
expensive and onerous (and often impossible) it would be to prove that someone
ripped off your code, it seems foolish to develop anything proprietary or
patentable on a platform like this one, regardless of what legalese they put
in their TOS.

It would be far more sensible for Codeanywhere to offer / license a VM or
Docker appliance that you could host on your own server, that you could
monitor its network traffic, and so on. This way you could have some sense of
security.

When a chunk of source code can ultimately be licensed for millions of
dollars, you probably want to have a bit more protection for your IP. Not
being so much paranoid as practical.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Your argument applies just as much to email, but it appears not to be a
problem. Two reasons:

1\. The legal protections and auditing are actually enough. 2\. The companies
hosting mail and code successfully have better security than most customers
that would otherwise run those services in-house.

~~~
raesene3
on your second point, I'd be careful before making that assumption. Without
evidence there's no reason to believe that a supplier company will have better
security than your own and it's entirely possible they don't.

Also should a supplier suffer a breach they have powerful incentives not to
disclose that breach to you, and where intellectual property is involved (e.g.
code) the theft may well not become immediately apparent.

~~~
sargun
The provider has a specific set expertise that's probably better aligned with
hosting this service. Since it's a revenue center for them, versus a cost
center, they're better equipped to make the case to hire specialists.

The your second point - legalese is very beneficial for that. In the US at
least, as long as it's not a protected (by FISA, etc..) organization breaking
into your provider's systems, contract law covering compromises is a fairly
well developed area.

------
davisd
Being cloud based is this "Code Anywhere", or "Code anywhere where you have
Internet access"? The latter, in my case, would be "Code in less places than
you could with your laptop and standard offline dev tools".

~~~
damian2000
When was the last time you did any development without internet access though?
For me at least, I've found it to be pretty much a necessity.

~~~
patrickg
I travel a lot by train, which means a broken internet connection most of the
time. Or when I stay in hotels or on a customer's site without wifi (3G
doesn't always work well enough).

~~~
donkeybanana
I gave a personal instance of the Cloud 9 ([https://c9.io/](https://c9.io/))
IDE a go a year or so back. Using git locally and enabling git on the server
gave me collaborative and offline options.

I think some form of VCS access to these services determines their ultimate
usability.

------
skrebbel
Very nitpicky, but part of the landing page copy says:

> _NOW AVAILABLE ON ALL PLATFORMS_

Now, I guess readers are willing to forgive Symbian and AmigaOS not being in
the list the follows, but if you say "all platforms" you have to _at least_
include Windows Phone.

My issue isn't really with OS support however, and it's perfectly OK to skip
not-very-popular platforms. But if you put at least one blatant lie on the
front page, you don't give me confidence that it's the only one.

~~~
gelatocar
Not sure if I am missing something but this works in Chrome, which works on
windows...

edit: Sorry, the word "phone" was a widow and I missed it.

------
Morphling
All these cloud IDEs seem to be popping up everywhere, but I just don't see
the value in them. I use Vim as my editor so I can use everything over SSH
anyways, so I just use Vagrant or SSH back home if I'm working on my
Chromebook.

------
tempodox
The colors look really nice, but I suspect my vim(1) can do it cheaper. What's
it with the obsession to use the slow and heavyweight Browser+JS when you can
do it lightweight & efficiently?

------
yeukhon
First, congrat at releasing your project/product.

But I want to be a critic, like always. There are at least a dozen of "code
anywhere" solution out there and most don't solve the core problem which is
that we can either write code or run code with very very limited privilege.

As both a Github and a Bitbucket user, I can code anywhere I want as long as
there is an Internet access. I can edit my files right on the page, or just
fire up a new gist on gist.github.com to write a short snippet. I use
jsbeautifier.com to make my JS code "prettier" if my code is getting messy. If
I have a modern version of Firefox I can even write my Javascript in a scratch
pad.

The issue is again I don't have an environment to run code and use the tools I
want to use. I don't mean that this is an easy problem to solve as everyone
has their own special setup (e.g. different dot files, tab vs space, etc) and
minus security handling and hardening. But that is the hard problem, and the
real problem worth digging.

~~~
ivan_burazin
Thank you very much :)

I honestly appreciate the criticism, and I agree on the problem that exists
and we are trying our best to solve it and we believe that we are on our way
there, especially with the new DevBoxes. Feel free to try Codeanywhere out and
send me/us more (constructive) criticism. Thanks!

------
boomskats
I'm a long time cloud9 user and we actually use ace editor in a couple of our
own projects. I logged on to check out your diff feature as I thought it was
quite neat, but all I got was a bunch of broken menus and misaligned panels.

When I say logged in, I mean that this was the first thing I saw after doing
the one-click signup via my google account. I'd advise you to fix your product
before advertising it, and let us know so I can have another look.

[http://i.imgur.com/ZX9w3rD.png](http://i.imgur.com/ZX9w3rD.png)

Google Chrome for Linux 36.0.1985.125

EDIT: Works fine after a couple of refreshes. I didn't know codemirror had
that diff mode. Nice.

~~~
ivan_burazin
Have not seen that yet, as I just tried it and got this:

[http://i.imgur.com/uLvQqic.png](http://i.imgur.com/uLvQqic.png)

But will look into it. Appologise

------
azurelogic
You advertise bitbucket support, but as far as I can find, that's only as a
generic git provider using a DevBox only via your web interface. You set the
expectation that it would be possible to get the iOS app, set up an account,
attach to a repo, write code, and commit.

This does not deliver.

If this is possible, it isn't clear at all and I couldn't find documentation
on it. If this is some sort of premium feature, that's not clear either.
Please get your marketing copy in line with the platform's actual
capabilities.

------
garrypettet
Not affiliated with this but the product seems to work as advertised. Lets me
work on my sites during my lunch hour at work on any office browser.

~~~
ivan_burazin
I am the Cofounder, thanks for the post!

~~~
morepyplease
Are you planning on windows store support (universal)? Says you support all
major platforms but one is apparently missing :)

Great contribution!

~~~
ivan_burazin
We do have a lot in the pipeline, and Windows will be coming along :)

Thanks

------
voltagex_
This looks pretty damn good!

Couple of things:

* Have you tried making the tour/tutorial a small toast notification, rather than a modal? (I'm allergic to modals)

* Could I have a button to "Create from github project" which would check my project out into a new workspace/sandbox/devbox?

------
basv
I just tried this last week while evaluating ide's with ipad support, but the
bluetooth keyboard support in the app is not very good (e.g. the arrow keys
don't allow for moving the caret). Any chance you're fixing this soon?

~~~
ivan_burazin
This is a problem with a private API of Apple. But we are working on a
workaround.

------
jaoued
Excellent Product. Easy to sign-up and from London it feels and looks as the
machine is next to my feet. One suggestion though is may be to include a live
chat support to bring some human feel and love :) and differentiate from the
competition.

Congrats.

------
fiatjaf
Digital Ocean has web-based terminal access to your droplet (in case you have
one). Why not use that to code from anywhere?

------
twodayslate
If two files are opened and named the same (ex: index.html), you should show
the directory they are in as well in the tab.

------
kamakazizuru
how is this different from cloud9?

------
twodayslate
I'd love an OSX-based 'devbox' so I can write in Swift or Objective-C

~~~
ivan_burazin
Very cool idea!

------
twodayslate
I should be able to use the browse functionality if my filesystem is FTP.

------
Gurrewe
Why would I trust you with my codebase?

~~~
ivan_burazin
Why would you not? Is it any different than any other online tool that your
code passes through?

------
known
Brilliant webapp

------
sandromur
seems cool, but what are devboxes?

~~~
ivan_burazin
Thanks, well DevBoxes are in essence your own virtual private servers that run
in the background of Codeanywhere. They give users the ability to provision
any Development Environment they prefer ( PHP, HTML5, Java, NodeJS, python,
ruby, c/c++).

------
PaulBGD
This is a quite great produce, the best for coding on the go.

~~~
ivan_burazin
Thank you!

